# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Më duhet shpjegimi i disa shprehjeve

## KlaraPink

C'kuptohet kur thuhet 'ne kuptimin e ngushte' dhe 'ne kuptimin e gjere

----------


## Lexuesi_

> C'kuptohet kur thuhet 'ne kuptimin e ngushte' dhe 'ne kuptimin e gjere




Ne ne Kosove e ngusht i themi kur dikush blen tesha dhe i bien pak te vogla  :ngerdheshje:  E gjer kur si rrin teshat taman pa rryp....

----------


## El_Culpable_

> C'kuptohet kur thuhet 'ne kuptimin e ngushte' dhe 'ne kuptimin e gjere


*Do ishte me mire ta shpjegoje per cfare e ke fjalen*

----------


## Izadora

Psh :
Ne kutimin e ngushte : Klara eshte nje vajze 
Ne kuptimin e gjere : Klara pervecse eshte nje vajze , eshte edhe puntore , me horizont, me fantazi ect ect

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Psh :
> Ne kutimin e ngushte : Klara eshte nje vajze 
> Ne kuptimin e gjere : Klara pervecse eshte nje vajze , eshte edhe puntore , me horizont, me fantazi ect ect




Qy qy kjo e paska pas fjalën ne atë letrare... ncncnc Flm qe na mesove  :buzeqeshje: 


E klara ka veshe pantolla te ngushtë.. a ben Ose klara edhe pse është punetore perseri ka vesh pantolla te gjerë sepse mem leht punon ashtu dhe leviz trupin  :perqeshje:

----------


## Vidasusi

Interesant pyetje. E kam përdorur edhe vetë këtë shprehje dhe kurrë nuk e kam menduar me thellë domethënien e saj.

Ma merr mendja se kur thuhet "*në kuptim të gjërë*", psh. ekonomia paraqet.... bla bla bla me gjithë nëndegët e saj...bla bla bla...makroekonomi...mikroekonomi      - d.m.th.  gjithëçka që përfshin ekonomia.

"*Në kuptim të ngusht*", ma merr mendja se do flitej atëherë kur për ekonominë do të sqarosh ndonje detaj të saj, ndonjë degë të funkcionimi, ndonjë pjesë të veçantë. 

Të paktën kështu ma merr mendja mua, edhe pse, nuk e di pse dreqin morra shembullin me ekonominë, kur jam katastrofë në këtë drejtim.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## benseven11

> Psh :
> Ne kutimin e ngushte : Klara eshte nje vajze 
> Ne kuptimin e gjere : Klara pervecse eshte nje vajze , eshte edhe puntore , me horizont, me fantazi ect ect


I ke percaktuar mbrapsht;
Klara eshte vajze eshte kuptimi me i gjere
Klara pervecse eshte nje vajze , eshte edhe puntore , me horizont, me fantazi ect ect=eshte kuptimi i ngushte ku perfshihen specifika.

=====
Klara eshte vajze = eshte pershkrim konciz,lakonik,telegrafik,shume i shkurter.
Klara pervecse eshte nje vajze , eshte edhe puntore , me horizont, me fantazi ect ect=pershkrim i zgjatur ,detajuar.

----------

